# Election debate over foreign workers in Australia kicks off



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

People working in Australia's oil and gas sector are among the highest paid in the world, earning 25% more than workers with the same job in the United States, research has found. Australian workers earn an average of AU$159,259 ($US163,600) a year to work on natural gas projects, according to a survey by international recruiters [...]

Click to read the full news article: Election debate over foreign workers in Australia kicks off...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Romulus (Jan 19, 2013)

Editor said:


> People working in Australia's oil and gas sector are among the highest paid in the world, earning 25% more than workers with the same job in the United States, research has found. Australian workers earn an average of AU$159,259 ($US163,600) a year to work on natural gas projects, according to a survey by international recruiters [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Election debate over foreign workers in Australia kicks off...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


Nothing quite like seeing the Australian dollar being worth more than the US dollar hehehe

As for the politics, the union movement don't like 457 visa workers, but there's no difference between Liberal and Labor when it comes to their policies. Both support 457 workers.


----------

